# Share your pics of shelters, feeders, hay feeders,



## TinyMiteVillage

Lets see those pics of anything handy for minis. Water tubs, shelters, stalls, gates, feeders, just anything...............












Anything that someone else might be able to use. Let's share.........


----------



## Becky

Here's a picture of the trailer dividers in my trailer. This is a 3 horse slant load gooseneck trailer. It went back to the factory after I purchased it 2 years ago to be retrofitted with miniature dividers. It will hold 8 miniatures. The dividers swing on the head side and have a drop down pin on the butt side. They work great!






Somewhere I have pictures of the stalls in my show barn. Looking for those now......


----------



## minimule

These are my barns;

Broodmares. These are each a kit we bought from Mueller Inc. They come with everything you need to make the little shed. The panels we designed and built ourselves.






These are the barns everyone else lives in. We also bought all the materials from Mueller, designed them and built them.






An easy feeder.....muck bucket for hay. I tied a carbiner to the fence and hook it to one of the ropes on the bucket. For water buckets, we use some molasses containers we buy at one of the feedstores here. They are black and heavy duty.


----------



## Relic

The handiest thing we've found is the cattle feeders they are great year round and can be used for pebbles snacks and hay easy for them to eat out of but they can't get feet in to spread pebbles around all over the place. Just love the things they have drainage holes and are super easy to keep clean. Also makes a great dog bed for a nap when filled with hay.


----------



## AppyLover2

Great post. Please keep the pictures/ideas coming.


----------



## mizbeth

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh nice Shawna! I recognize that one white ear and one dark ear!

I also use those cattle feeders. I've had mine for four years now and they still look new. I bought mine at Tractor Supply for 85.00, now I noticed they are 97.00.

Worth every dime. I have some mares that stand in them when it is time to feed with their front feet, or pound in them at feeding time to tell me to hurry up!

B


----------



## Jill

Well, the only kind of horses we've ever kept at home have been minis, so all our "stuff" is set up for mini size horses, but none of it is very creative.

Our two little barns have stalls that are "mini" size 8x12 w/ pipe gate doors:














Our run-in sheds are an 18' x 21' three sided metal carport that we lined with wood:








and a 12' x 16' normal kind of wooden run in shed (8' tall at the highest part)








Our round pen is "mini" size being about 40':








I have a smallish pen w/ an 8' x 8' stall I can use for sick horses or to confine one when need be. It shares fences with one horse lot, the goat lot, and our dog kennel. Actually, I put our two "big" dogs (lab x chow and blue merle collie) in this small pen with the gate to the kennel left open so they can run in either fenced area, go in the 8x8 stall, and into the stall H made for them in the storage shed, which is one side of the dog kennel.









​



Also, our fencing is "mini" safe in that we've used cattle panels on oak posts for most of it, and some of it is still heavy guage field fencing on oak posts. We found that the lighter guage field fencing, even though we stretched it TIGHT did not really hold up well. I like this kind of fencing because it keeps out most dogs (not that I've seen any strays, but still...)










​




For feeding the horses, we have 8 quart flat back buckets on the fence and in the stalls. For watering, we have 55 gallon long / low troughs and one 25 gallon low trough for warm weather and for winter time, we have 4 16 gallon blue electric heated water containers that look like muck buckets.


----------



## Relic

The other thing we're happy with is how the 10 stallions are seperated from the mares. They each have a hut in their own large paddock that can be closed of for winter and all have big fields attatched for summer. All the paddocks are seperated by either 10' or 5 foot ally's that way no one bothers the wheel barrow when l go through at feeding time and everything is close to the barn and l can see them all from the house. They can see and talk to everyone but are nicely spaced so no fighting or injuries. We call it stallion ally and it has sucker rod for fencing so no upkeep except for the posts.


----------



## Relic

And one more of the mare condo behind the barn right by their round bales and large field where they are for the winter which l can see from the family room. l need to see everyone from the house so this took a lot of thought and planning and we didn't want it to look to stupid


----------



## Bluerocket

I love the stalls we made in our barn -- so one more time I am posting the link to the webpage where you can see the photos.

Our New Stalls

The photos are too large to link into this thread.

JJay


----------



## whitney

Here's my hut it looks a little different now I cut off the bottom and reattached the pvc so the tarp goes to the ground and also replaced the tarp with a bigger one so its enclosed on 3 sides.






And here's the feeder I just finished


----------



## TinyMiteVillage

Anybody else got any cool ideas they want to share.........This is a great thing to share with everyone.........lol.

Also for stalls you can take pallets and nail them together and use some tin to make a roof....I will try to take some pics and post them.


----------



## kaykay

this is a port a hut and we love it. even our huge patches fits in it. from the front it doesnt look long but the side pic shows how long it is. Also has vents in the back.

before anyone says anything that is a gelding and a stallion playing in the back LOL.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage

That is pretty cool. What is it made of? Did you make it yourself or did you buy it like that from someone.....


----------



## kaykay

this is their smaller one so its all one piece. we bought it direct from port a hut as that is cheaper. They were at equine affair etc. I only wish I had bought more then one!! It comes with the stakes to stake it down but we love it because they are so easy to move around


----------



## MiniHoofBeats

I too bought a small port a hut, they work GREAT! I really like mine; small, portable, but very durable!


----------



## VerticallyChallenged

I, too, am interested in those port-a-huts. We have one mini as a pet....he's in with our three pygmy goats... and I currently have the barn sectioned off...keep one of the sliders open, so they can come and go as they please. But in the winters, I would really love to shut that door to keep out the wind! So was just thinking of plans to make a mini sized lean to....but these look like they'd be great! What's the cost of something like that and who carries them? I am in southern WI...have not seen them for sale around here...but have not looked either.

Thanks! I love this post already!! I'd surely share if I had something neat enough to share!

Angie


----------



## Frankie

Here's our condo's!!!

We only used ours for shade in the pasture, not for a shelter.


----------



## kaykay

i believe i paid 250 or right around there, but that was 2.5 yrs ago. This fit in the back of our pick up truck. I had a friend order one in illinois and I believe they had it shipped. We did save money by buying it and picking it up at a show in illinois but they do have standard drop off spots all over the US.

This thing fits a ton of minis in it LOL. They even use it a lot during the summer because flies wont go in it. My farrier says the flies wont go in because its dark.

Next time patches gets in ill take a pic. Its hilarious seeing this big shetland peeking out of there :bgrin

I believe if you do a net search you will find the port a hut webiste

heres the website. these are also the people that make those little indivual huts that people like for minis

portahut


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch

My husband has made just about everything here, except for the fencing. Inside of our loafing sheds I have an inside grain feeder. It runs the length of the barn, and I like to spread the feed out so they can't just gobble it down by the mouthful.






This is the hay feeder I use in my pens, and I also use the smaller wooden stands for the black plastic grain tubs. I really like the height of them.






This is a photo of the steel grates my husband makes. They work great to hold in the hay. These are old ones I used when we had alpacas, and if I ever had him remake them for me, I'd have him make the holes a little smaller.






This is just one of those black rubber water tubs. My husband made a steel grate that fits inside, and it holds the hay down great! This is one of the newer grates he made for me, and the holes are smaller. They can get their nose down in there, but the smaller size hole keeps them from opening their mouth to pull out more than they can chew at one time. I think I like this feeder best because it's rubber, and it can be hosed out too. The little guy in this photo is notorious for pulling out all his hay to get to the chafe, and then then he pushes it out with his nose. Can't do that with this feeder! He ends up with very little hay on the ground, just what drops out of his mouth as he chews.


----------



## minimule

We've done some new stuff here.

I took a big horse design and shrunk it down to mini size. I'm making them myself now. I put a strip of mesh metal in the front of the bottom and it slopes down to allow for water drainage.










Then I designed and built these new panels. These are all 16' long, solid pieces so they won't flex with 8' gates.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage

I want to thank everyone who has posted on this thread. We have all shared mini ideas. Lets keep it going. No matter what the idea no matter how small just think someone else might be able to use it that had not thought about it..................So bump it up gang............


----------



## Tammie-C_Spots

This is my backyard- my barns are "mini sized" as is the fence height



We use rubber mats outside to feed hay on rather than the ground.

Tammie


----------



## TinyMiteVillage

That is pretty cool Tammie.........Thanks for posting. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

ome on everyone look and see :new_shocked: :new_shocked: what you can send pics of...............even first aid ideas or foaling ideas.........anything you can think of........if ya'll are like me I can show my hubby something and he can pretty much make or I can.......


----------



## Jill

I already showed some of my horse buildings and paddocks when this thread was originally started, but since that time I got a really neat miniature horse trailer





















It came from Wrangler Trailers and I just LOVE it! It will hold 5 minis in the stalls pictured, but the dressing room door will swing and 2 minis could go in there, for a total of 7, if need or want be


----------



## TinyMiteVillage

I think the mini horse trailers are so cool. Perhaps someday I will have one.........lol


----------



## Watcheye

This is very useful!


----------



## Marty

Here's my little stall set up. It's a 10 X 10 stall and these are those little mineral feeders I use for feed and minerals and then the water bucket of course. We didn't have a 2 X 4 to hang the feeders on so Jerry made a little holder and then just slip down into it. Works for me.






And here's my little hay trailer. My hay building is away from the main barn, so I just take what I need for a couple of days and put it here in the trailer where it's handy parked outside the back door of the barn.






And here's my favorite stuff called gravel.........I have gravel roads that run all around my barn yard and up to each field gate. I can lead everyone all over the place and no more slipping and falling down in the mud, snow or ice for me ever again.

I can't ever have enough gravel. I'm obcessed and every chance I get I keep ordering more loads.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage

Thanks Marty, that is great. Love the gravel roads too...........lol.............Love the table and chairs outside the barn. Now you need an umbrella to fit on the table..............lol


----------



## sandra dittus

My Husband designed and built these hayfeeders. They hold a full square-bale.











They can be mounted to the wall, or post, has holes to add a roof.

Sandy


----------



## jdomep

sandra dittus said:


> My Husband designed and built these hayfeeders. They hold a full square-bale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can be mounted to the wall, or post, has holes to add a roof.
> 
> Sandy


WOW those are awesome!!!


----------



## MBhorses

Hey,

Does hay bale holders? Does he sell them? Also how do you keep rain out of them?

thanks MELISSA


----------



## sandra dittus

He does sell them, you can add a roof there are holes and hardware for it. We don't have a problem with it gettin wet in this position, if it was laying down you probably would.

Here is the web-site http://www.squarebalehayfeeder.com/

They have moved this topic so I hope that you get this.

Sandy


----------



## TinyMiteVillage

Those are awesome. Great idea.............



sandra dittus said:


> He does sell them, you can add a roof there are holes and hardware for it. We don't have a problem with it gettin wet in this position, if it was laying down you probably would.
> 
> Here is the web-site http://www.squarebalehayfeeder.com/
> 
> They have moved this topic so I hope that you get this.
> 
> Sandy


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too

Great feeders Sandy



:


----------



## miniapp

sandra dittus said:


> My Husband designed and built these hayfeeders. They hold a full square-bale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can be mounted to the wall, or post, has holes to add a roof.
> 
> Sandy



OK.. those are WAY COOL!!! :aktion033: :new_shocked: Love them....!

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## ~Dan

IF ANY BODY COULD SUGGEST MINI STALL SIZES BECAUSE IVE HEARD SO MANY. ALSO, IF ITS POSSIBLE TO POST PICTURES OF YOUR MINIS STALLS THAT WOULD BE FABULOUS


----------



## Jill

I have one 8x8 stall. The others are all 8x12. I like that size a lot. Our run ins are 8x16 and 18x21.


----------



## Thinking small

My favourite product is the TubTrug i use them as manure buckets, they are flexible even in the super cold temps! and are easy to carry... they withstand alot too, ours have been tossed about ..chewed on by the horses



and are in use 7 days a week and not a single problem.. they come in fun colours too





Their is a whole range of sizes so the uses are endless.





tubtrugs


----------



## CCC

wow!! what a great subject, loved seeing all the great ideas!! I can't believe some people can just design and build such neat things! love the pens and hay bale holder!! NICE!!!


----------



## PonyKnit

These are reference posts, but most of the pics don't show up ???


----------



## susanne

PonyKnit said:


> These are reference posts, but most of the pics don't show up ???


This thread was started in December, 2005. Some of those who posted are no longer active on this forum, and some no longer even own horses. Still others may have changed image hosts or websites, making the links obsolete.


----------



## hippocampe

my self-made hay-feeder in the hut:

It's open at the bottom for easy cleaning, so there is no dust accumulating in the feeder, and the minis can also pull the hay from below


----------



## hippocampe

My "winter-huts", left side for the minis, right side for the maxis:






and my hut "just for minis", with low walls for the minis to look over






open on two sides for easy walk in and out, the two sides with wind & weather exposure have higher walls for better protection


----------



## misty'smom

We are in the process of building a barn for our mini that will be weaned in Sept and coming to us in October. I have been looking for ideas for my stalls, feeders and such.............hippocampe, I love your hay feeders and mini huts!!! Thanks for some great ideas!!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I have two shelters. One was constructed by my son for their mini donkey. When they moved away, I bought the shelter from him. My two horses have plenty of room inside for shelter. I love its design. The Casa la Nellie painted over the door is weathering away now.

www.cassphoto.com/nellies.jpg

This is my large shelter, 24 X 14. It is divided in two with gates, and cattle panel put across one half. A large gate closes off the other side. The gates' hinges are welded to the shelter. This gives me two seperate pens.

www.cassphoto.com/horsemotel.jpg

Both shelters are secured with mobile home anchors.


----------



## Merogsrha

Here are pictures of my new stall/barn for my two rescued mini's. I dont have exact measurments, but will try to remember and bring tape measure with me for evening chores and edit them in. I used 100% recycled materials inside the already-there storage building. Shelving from my workplace constructed the walls, with torn down fencing for the pieces to hold it together. Pallets were used for the front section and gate. Hay manger (to be added with measurements) was made from a wire shelf display from work also.


----------



## lucky seven

I would love to see your shelters but they didn't come up. Can you download them again?


----------



## Merogsrha

Do these work for you?


----------



## Merogsrha

OK, I don't think they are, though I am unsure as to why. I went ahead and quickly added them to my personal webpage (that isnt really "done or public" yet LoL.). Here is the link to the Miniature horse page. Stall/Barn pics are below the horse pictures.

http://greenwoodacres.weebly.com/miniature-horses.html


----------



## Lil Eowyn

Here's a pic when we were building our riding arena so first it had to be all cleared out =) :

http://s16.postimage.org/e9be1pg05/img_0015.jpg

here's the arena half way finished:

http://s9.postimage.org/41c6dnpgf/005.jpg

Here's the arena finished:

http://s15.postimage...4b/IMG_6242.jpg

Here's some pics of peanut running in the new arena for the first time =)

http://s7.postimage.org/6vx3y2p2j/017_2.jpg

http://s18.postimage.org/lzx0dj90p/014_2.jpg

http://s7.postimage.org/ugisd3g4r/018_2.jpg

Here's our barn:

http://s17.postimage.org/u7yunem73/008.jpg

We just had a 4th stall built--you can barely see it on the way right of the pic XD

the other view of the barn =) : http://s9.postimage.org/f1oxzpo67/IMG_1661.jpg (yes, it is very messy in this pic but don't worry-- I cleaned it!  And under the stairs in the background is the 'cat table' where the cats beds and food and water are =))

Here's Peanut, presenting our water tank and part of the barn and part of the shed behind it

http://s15.postimage.org/3rmps4z4r/IMG_0881.jpg

another pic but this is from a few years back =) (when Eowyn's pasture wasn't in the background)

http://s17.postimage.org/kya5zybbz/100_6770.jpg

Here's Peanut watching Eowyn eat in her pasture and shed 

http://s9.postimage.org/x4r7ieysf/009.jpg

Peanut in the Horse trailer heading to the fair!

http://s9.postimage.org/vfi4acj33/0815021602.jpg

Here's Peanut and I on a trail ride; you can kind of see the surroundings...

http://s16.postimage.org/bjp118285/IMG_0598.jpg

Okay, here's a pic of our barn (Peanut's not in it this time lol)

http://s12.postimage.org/rj7hyvzrx/665539_10151101125036965_651795300_o.jpg

And last but not least,

Eowyn in the arena:

http://s8.postimage.org/t55p4249h/Eowyn_14.jpg


----------



## Lindi-loo

some great ideas and pictures.. i feed my hay in old car tyres great to stop so much waste

this is Doodles a rescue pony that had just arrived..he seems to like it


----------

